# Should I re-glue ear or leave it alone?



## Kori Bigge (Nov 28, 2007)

Kodee has had his ear glued (and previously taped) for about a month now. A couple of days ago, the foam insert was falling out of his ear, so I went ahead and removed it. His ear has stayed up since then. However, the inner edge of the ear (the edge closest to the center of the top of his head) is still "soft." It hangs down just very slightly, and flops a little bit when he moves around. However, his ear is definitely up, and the outer edge is nice and firm.

Should I re-glue again til that one edge firms up? Or will it do this on it's own? I don't want it to stay soft in that one spot forever, but I'm not sure what will happen if I don't re-glue. He's almost 7 mos old now, just FYI. The glue and foam doesn't bother him, so that's not an issue, I just don't know whether to leave well enough alone.

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Do you have a current picture of his ears?


----------



## Kori Bigge (Nov 28, 2007)

Not yet, sorry, Chris. I will get one posted in the next few days, but I know that doesn't help anyone now. LOL. The best way I can describe it is that the ear is totally upright, and the outer edge of his ear is nice and firm and straight, and the inner edge of his ear is a little soft. I'll get a pic up asap, but I'd appreciate input from anyone w/experience with this in the meantime. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I would use a tape instead of glue. Hair roller and tape over that for a few more days, also keep it clean and dry. Check the ear for any signs of infections and check for dirt. If you ahve other dogs don't let then play together and damage the ear set.


----------



## Kori Bigge (Nov 28, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, why not glue? (Too late anyway, I already re-glued it)  , but I was wondering why you prefer tape? I've been using Skin-Bond, and when the insert comes out on it's own (which takes 10-14 days) his skin looks fine. I then clean his ears, let them dry, then re-glue.
(The way I'm doing it, the foam isn't blocking air from his ear canal, BTW).

But why not glue?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I taped my pups ear for 3 days, his ear went up but still soft. I didnt do anything to it after that n it stayed up and is solid now.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I would not reglue the ear for a few days BUT would watch it very close. If it started back down I would reglue. I understand that you have already done this and that's ok too. The tape I wouldn't use either. It tends to get smelly and then there's more hair loss. I like the glue.

Lexus' right ear did funny stuff. It was erect except for the very tip. It bent backwards. I put some glue in the middle very tip and brought the fold forward. When glue went away ear was up. She was only three months then. Your dogs ear should do just fine. Some GSD lines have soft ears, some will not stand others do.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

I had a Showline GSD and I super glued the inner portion of the ears together at about 7 months and it worked. Only took a few applications and the hair that was lost came back.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Chris Jones said:


> I had a Showline GSD and *I super glued the inner portion of the ears together* at about 7 months and it worked. Only took a few applications and the hair that was lost came back.


 Can we say chemical burn? OUCH! I'm not going to lie...if I had a client that did that, I'd probably fire the client and turn them in. That's not cool.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

It's actually very similar to "liquid band aids" and works very well. I've used it on my cuts before and it seals them right up with no problem. I work in a field that causes a lot of cuts and superglue works awesome.

I actually heard a rumor that superglue was used by trauma surgeons in Vietnam to glue the edges of lacerated livers together.

Don't discount it just because you have never heard of it being used.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.sportsgeezer.com/sportsgeezer/2007/12/glue-in-the-wou.html


----------



## Marie Miller (Jan 16, 2008)

I am a Dobie person so have experience w/ears. I think some of the basics are the same for GSD. I found that when the ears are standing but still need slight support on the tips or base I use Breath Right strips. These are the strips you get from the store to use for your nose. The strip has a very light weight support bar. It will stick the best if the area has no hair and usually last 2-3 days on the animal. Nothing toxic or harmful in regards to the sticky stuff they use. You can place them anywhere on the *inner *ear to give some support.


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

In case I overlooked this in an above post....sorry. 

If the pup has longer hair on the ears, that can cause excess weight and can hender them standing. Take clippers and trim hair off with a 10 blade to lighten them at the top and bottom. See if that helps. Tape or glue as needed.


----------

